# Filter Embolic Protection Device



## jtb57chevy (Jul 22, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with either the SpiderFX Embolic Protection Device by ev3 or the FilterWire EZ Embolic Protection Device by Boston Scientific? 1 of my doctors has started using these devices and I'm not getting good billing info from the companies. One tells me to use the unlisted code 93799, and another says there is no code and therefore no additional reimbursement for the work involved in deploying the device.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jillmtom (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my surgeons places Spider filters through a catheter and then passes an atherectomy device and performs an atherectomy and then removes the Spider filter through another catheter.

Unfortunately you cannot bill the filter placement or removal.  The use of an embolic protection device (EPD) is considered part of the procedure. Just makes it safer. The carotids though are only covered and paid if an EPD is used with carotid stent placement (37215).  At least one LCD allows use of code 93799 for use of an EPD for stent placement in a coronary arterial saphenous vein bypass graft.  I have not seen any other literature to suggest using any additional code.


----------

